# Smog Inspection



## Guest (Oct 18, 2003)

Recently bought a 1995 Nissan 200SX 5 Speed turbo with a SR20DET transplant. The referee here in California says the rear wheel drive 2.0L turbo has no U.S. counterpart. Therefore it cannot be certified in its present condition.

Need help finding the U.S. counterpart engine size so I can get this car smogged.

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

why would he mention anything about a rear wheel drive if you have a 200sx? as for a counterpart for it... there is none. the sr20det was never offered in the US in any configuration. if you want it smogged with that engine youll have to look for a "hook up" like every other turbo sr20 owner.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Hold up, did you import a foreign car here? Is this a s14?


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Bad news, you will need to put the engine back to it orignal condition to pass smog. Sorry.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> *Bad news, you will need to put the engine back to it orignal condition to pass smog. Sorry. *


 Unless you can find some way around getting smogged.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Flash, I might be able to help you find a place where you can smog it. Please PM me if your interested.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

flash17 said:


> *Recently bought a 1995 Nissan 200SX 5 Speed turbo with a SR20DET transplant. The referee here in California says the rear wheel drive 2.0L turbo has no U.S. counterpart. Therefore it cannot be certified in its present condition.
> 
> Need help finding the U.S. counterpart engine size so I can get this car smogged.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!! *


Or talk to the previous owner... see what he/she did with it for smog, chances are, that he/she had it that way for longer than 2 years before selling.


----------

